# Dies anyone know what this is?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Industrial vacuum/blower units.


----------



## engineure (Aug 28, 2013)

Air blowers for sewer treatment plant. The air speeds up the breakdown of solids.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

engineure said:


> Air blowers for sewer treatment plant. The air speeds up the breakdown of solids.


3 times and no intro??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice call. I just found out the pump coast 2900.00 
I don't know coast on the motor


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> Nice call. I just found out the pump coast 2900.00
> I don't know coast on the motor


Make sure the motor needs replacing. Just took over operation of a sewage plant for a chain restaurant and the original operator told the owner both motors needed replacing. After he replaced them the plant continued to get worse only to find out that all 5 diffuser lines and RAS line were rotted just below the surface giving a false indication that aeration is happening when for the past 6 months no aeration happening on bottom. Spent two days last week replacing all the air lines under the subsurface plant which was pretty much dead, you know the smell I'm taking about.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Good to know. This is my first but it seems fun and different. I will make a 2nd visit just to make sure. 
It amazes me how the system works.


----------

